# Taming with a 9-to-5?



## micaela (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi guys! I'm new here. I received two young parakeets in January. (my vet estimated they were born autumn of last year.) 

I was just wondering if anyone had tips for bonding and taming when you work a fulltime job at an office, away from your birds. It seems like I'll never be able to spend enough time with them during the week for them to get used to me. Although they are better than when I first got them, they are still jumpy when I approach the cage, and fly around wildly when I reach inside to put something in their snack bowl or clean a toy. My vet said they are jumpy because they are still babies, but then online it says it's best to train them when they're young, so I'm just a bit confused.

If anybody has advice or experience with this situation, I'd really appreciate it. :green plet:


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there! I'm also going through the slow process of trying to tame and bond with 2 budgies. I'm home almost 24/7, but it's still a very slow process. You have to work at your birds pace and not try to rush the process. They need to learn that you're not going to hurt them, try to grab them or chase them. I find myself getting disheartened and have to remind myself to adjust my expectations. I then look at where we are now compared to where we were. If you check out the stickies at the top of the "Taming and Bonding" section, there is loads of great info. I'd love to follow your progress. I'm always interested to hear how others who have 2 birds are progressing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It's challenging to build your budgies trust in you but even working full-time you can do so. 
It's important to get into a routine with them and work with them regularly and consistently every day. 
Your budgies will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your budgies' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes at least twice a day.
Maybe you will be able to fit in one session before you leave for work and one or two sessions in the evening after you are home.

After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.

Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds on the palm of your hand.
Let them come to you when they are comfortable doing so and always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to them whenever you interact with them.

What are your budgies' names?
We'd love to see pictures of them if you have some you'd like to share.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*[/COLOR]


----------



## rhopkins (Jul 15, 2017)

Words of wisdom from Deb. Time is on your side and a lot of patience is going to be rewarding down the road. My birds do not run to my hand when I stick it in the cage but they also, no longer run from my actions. They eat from my hand and preen the hair on my arm but that is as far as they want to go. I have had my male (Amos) for about 7 months. Sugar the female, joined us in November. Sugar is the most daring of the two and is eager for the chance to get to my hand for a nibble. However, Amos can't stand her getting the attention and within a minute he joins in. I also, work part time but I make a point of spending 30 minutes to a hour each day devoted to them. When the door opens and closes, they know I am home and they go wild till I get to their cage. Trust what others have said, they will eventually learn your routine.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given advice! As long as you take it slow and go at their pace, they will slowly learn to trust you. 

Be sure to read through the links provided above by FaeryBee, as they include the forum's many stickies and articles to stay posted on everything! She's given you some great information to consider. If you have any questions after reading thorough the links provided, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums and to seeing more of your budgies, too! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

